# Spec mini twin disc clutch



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Anybody running a spec mini twin disc setup, specifically on a vr? I can get a pretty damn good deal on one, but i was looking to see what other people have had for experience before i just went ahead and got it. Thanks.


----------



## vrsick coupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (92g60gti)*

i would also like to know about it. im lookin for a clutch to hold up to some big numbers


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (vrsick coupe)*

go clutchmaster.....for twin
have you guys not learned about spec..


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (VW1990CORRADO)*

i want a minitwin also but cant justify $1500








clutchnet 6puck disk does hold all my power tho...


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (xpalendocious)*

I've had a spec in my car since i put it together and it's held up no problem. and i can get the twin mini disc setup for 40% off. haha so i figure why not.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (xpalendocious)*

Here is the Spec twin disc right after it was driven in...
http://www.youtube.com/user/fo...0UqvA

I bought a Spec twin disc when I had 02A,but never instaled it. The twinsetup on the link, was completely destroyed. And this was his first run with it.
He went 02M after this, and had a red Clutchnet pp last summer. Now its totaly destoyed.
And he has gone Sachs. And it holds up very good.
Im defently going Sachs next time.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ppl have used them on evo's... and some of them have blown up...
but dont let that discourage you, ppl have blown up excedy clutches too, and they're some of the best on the market. Perhaps the only difference is who stands behind their product and helps reconstruct your engine bay








I have been 'lucky'







my spec has held for yrs now no issues. VR stg II........ I personaly would not buy another one again because of many many issues ppl have had in the past.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (GTijoejoe)*

yeah would not ever consider using a spec clutch ever ever again 
if you want a good reliable clutch to hold power get a SOUTHBEND
they are awsome and you can get a full face clutch their stg 5 that will hold 500+ ft lba for under 600 and if feels just like a stock clutch,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_Anybody running a spec mini twin disc setup, specifically on a vr? I can get a pretty damn good deal on one, but i was looking to see what other people have had for experience before i just went ahead and got it. Thanks.

Stay away from SPEC and clutchmaster TWIN disc.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4622545
And if you have a 02M be sure to stay away from all those plate modifiers like clutchnet,clutchmaster,southband,SPEC

Get the real SACHS heavy duty plate and not a modified 125hp crap OEM plate


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Stay away from SPEC and clutchmaster TWIN disc.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4622545
And if you have a 02M be sure to stay away from all those plate modifiers like clutchnet,clutchmaster,southband,SPEC

Get the real SACHS heavy duty plate and not a modified 125hp crap OEM plate

You are right. I saw pics off what was left from your and Eriks Clutchnet red pp







I got it myself and it holds up fine so far, but im not on drag radials and are not pushing 500-600whp yet.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (Norwegian-VR6)*

my southbend had a sach pressure plate and i never had a problem with it


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (DaBeeterEater)*

Once our Clutchmasters Twin was modified to fit, it actually worked pretty well. Granted, it is a track only car, no telling about real world longevity.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Spec mini twin disc clutch (1.BillyT)*

i also had a clutchmasters twin disc on my k series and they kill clutches VERY easily and it held up awsome, after i had to put longer bolts and nuts on to hold the pressure plate on,


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

i have to add to this my spec has grenaded the same way :banghead:


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

sorry posted in wrong thread, was meant to post in this one that has been blocked http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4622545-CLUTCH-for-450awhp-Street-Use/page2


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

clutchmasters all the way! all clutches can break/wear out over time but clutchmasters has always been helpful and well they hold pretty much any power we have thrown at it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*



[email protected] said:


> *The broken SPEC unit that the CM850 is replacing *
> 
> 
> broken_spec_s4 by Redline Speed Worx, on Flickr


He told me...


[email protected] said:


> we will not recommend / sell a customer on a SPEC clutch for these exact type of problems.



And Pat is known for playing with Twin disc on highend cars.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Never had a problem with my Clutchmasters.

I know of 2 people that destroyed Spec twin disks. And Spec pretty much told them to kick dirt.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Seeing the hassles a good friend of mine with several Clutchmasters twin disc setups, I would never own one or recommend one to anyone. Eating $1700 clutches every 10 months because of pressure plate failure isn't a logical game to play.


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

spec, clutchmasters, who can you trust, I think both these companies offer same quality parts.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Guys,
the issues with Spec are due to install error. Spec makes excellent products that stand the test of time and if you have a failed Spec unit it is because you are doing it wrong.

This is according to Jeremy @ SPEC.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5467433-Opinions-on-clutch

feel free to chime and show Jeremy what happened to you spec product and how well it is with standing.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Issam Abed said:


> Guys,
> the issues with Spec are due to install error. Spec makes excellent products that stand the test of time and if you have a failed Spec unit it is because you are doing it wrong.
> 
> This is according to Jeremy @ SPEC.
> ...


After reading your post I thought it was 100% legit, after going to that connected sight i'm starting to sense sarcasm..... :what:

Seriously, the clutch business has to be impossible to support.... countless failures and difficult to show part defect or improper install..... the fall out has to be rediculous...or you just don't support any failures and gain a terrible rep.... **cough** spec **cough**.... well that may not be true but I can say that I have NEVER heard of anyone getting something from SPEC after they had a failure...

I have however seen Exedy pay the damages for a multidisk destroying an entire engine bay


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> I can say that I have NEVER heard of anyone getting something from SPEC after they had a failure..


I have a whole list of them:


Clutch was installed incorrectly
the clutch was not aligned
your rotating assembly is not balanced which is throwing the balance of the flywheel off
this is out of the warranty window

I made a promise that on the 2 year anniversary of our last failed component I would let people know my dealings with SPEC. 
We sold and supported SPEC and I even ran a SPEC Stage 3+ in my Audi for sometime (first one they developed) and it was good and lasted. Over the last 5 years though you can see what has happened with them and the worst part is they hired a clown to come on forums and tell customers (paying customers) what they are doing wrong. 
I have had issues with almost every single clutch company I deal with. The difference between me continuing to support said company and me chosing to discontinue support is how I am treated when the product fails.
SPEC has failed to do this in many ways.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> Guys,
> the issues with Spec are due to install error. Spec makes excellent products that stand the test of time .


Sarcasm noted, but seriously there are way too many Spec failures. Stay away from them.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

This all sounds like the same treatment we received from Clutchmasters. First FX700 blew up, they claim install error. Trailered the vehicle out to LA to have another shop install clutch, same problem occurs only in a shorter amount of time. Clutchmasters took 10 months to come up with a solution, solution being a 6 puck single disc. Problem solved for now.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Sarcasm noted, but seriously there are way too many Spec failures. Stay away from them.


My most recent SPEC experience. Less then 30,000 miles and 1 year. They claimed there is an input shaft bearing going, but there is zero play and the bearings have been recently replaced. Stay Away.










Mike


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Guys,
> the issues with Spec are due to install error. Spec makes excellent products that stand the test of time and if you have a failed Spec unit it is because you are doing it wrong.
> 
> This is according to Jeremy @ SPEC.
> ...


Is it just me or was that thread deleted? I can't find it anymore

If that is the case is guess sponsors on vortex are protected against negative exposure:thumbdown::sly:?

Like posted in that thread:
My Stage 3+ also failed after maybe 5000km (on a new FW).
A Rivet holding the presure plate broke, mis-aligning the plate, wich then failed to disengage.
This was on 15psi of boost @ around 340whp (by far not the claimed holding capacity of 500+ ft/lbs)

New cluchnet set is holding fine, running on the same FW the spec failed on, installed by the same mechanic(me).
Dealer send 2 emails to spec about failure, never received a reply.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

really makes you wonder who the marketing manager is.....SPEC gets bashed all over the place and it seems like they don't care 
Or they care but they'd go bankrupt if they warrantied all those clutches :banghead:
Where are they even made?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> really makes you wonder who the marketing manager is.....SPEC gets bashed all over the place and it seems like they don't care
> Or they care but they'd go bankrupt if they warrantied all those clutches :banghead:
> *Why* are they even made?


fixed it


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

pimS said:


> fixed it


hahaha, can I ask both?


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

well I am going to throw you guys my 2 cents here. bought brand new 2006 vw gti with 296miles on it. my mistake and the stock clutch only lasted like 7k miles on a stage one revo car( must have been revo's fault...thats a joke) anyways replaced with stage three plus from spec after a phone call to SPEC. i installed the first kit shipped out for the mk5 2.0t cars. so now your thinking it must have broke like on start up right? wrong it lasted about 20k miles and a spring came out like in the photo above and slave cylinder failed. shipped it back to Jeremy at SPEC and got another one sent back to me think i paid like 300$ for a new disc and update pressure plate( think came out with the update after my findings with installing the first kit. i was able to make the required spacer and reported the finding to Jeremy) Installed and now i am at 86k miles and even let the wife learn to drive my car. and its been stage two car sense like 10k miles and everything is still going strong. I dont drag race so i am sure thats why it has lasted so long but it has been daily driven for the last almost 6 years and driving style has stayed the same and my mechanic skills only increased and if i had to order another clutch for anything it will be a SPEC.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

bigbumpmike said:


> i was able to make the required spacer


So you had physically manufacture a component to make the clutch work? That is bad business in my book.

Mike


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

FaelinGL said:


> So you had physically manufacture a component to make the clutch work? That is bad business in my book.
> 
> Mike


 You must have missed the part when I said I was the first kit. Like wasn't going to be available until after I did my install and reported back any issues. Originally we spaced the throw out bearing bc the only diffrence between the o2q and 02m was a small diffrence so just spaced the throw out bearing closer to the clutch assembly. We did that with spacers on the bolts. Well went to push the clutch the first time and with nothing holding the backing plate on the throw out it just popped it apart. So I made a same thickness spacer ring around the impute shaft and it worked....for like 20k miles and when that happen spec already had a update replacement that puts the spacer on the pressure plate diagram. And allowing the throw out to not need any adjustment. So your welcome. I think it was a small price to pay when I got to help out the company and community and a discount and not to mention it is my daily driver and need a new clutch ASAP and dealer wanted the same amount of money for a stock clutch so I called around the aftermarket to see if anyone was coming out with one...no one was until spec called me back saying that there we interested but would need some feedback from me.


----------

